# [SOLVED] Minor release version upgrade from source: fresh checkout?



## mb2015 (Sep 27, 2020)

In order to upgrade 12.0-RELEASE (built from source) to 12.1-RELEASE, is the standard procedure to get rid of /usr/src and do a fresh checkout of 12.1? Or do I just edit a config file somewhere to tell svnlite to use the 12.1 branch before I run a `make update`? The handbook isn't clear on this point.

I am using `WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes` in /etc/make.conf, and `WITH_META_MODE=yes` in /etc/src-env.conf in order to try to speed things along, and am hoping that the choice of upgrade method doesn't interfere with that.

[edit:]

The question is answered at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-current-to-stable.78007/post-486634


----------

